# Youth Orchestra In Iraq??!!



## Fionanovocak

Hello Everyone!

I thought I'd let you know about this, There's a new show in United Kingdom's channel 4 called Battlefront, this battlefront thingy will support 20 youth campaigners with seemingly big issues. But apparently none of them is eye-catching as campaign # 18 -- Music For A Change. The campaigner is promoting a project to gather young Iraqi musicians aged (14-25) to make a youth orchestra in Baghdad! If you don't believe it, go see yourself :
http://battlefront.co.uk/campaign/music-for-a-change/

They've also interviewed the campaigner.. very interesting stuff, indeed : http://battlefront.co.uk/catch-up/blog/post/i-ask-zuhal/

I think it's wonderful to find music or people who think of music in places you can never imagine! This is very inspiring and wonderful , if you think the same, I think we should show some support.

Fiona


----------



## Elaryad

I don't think of Iraq as a "place you can never imagine". But that's a wonderful action, thinking about the music and the formation of new musicians.


----------

